# The Warrior-Scholar Project



## Salt USMC (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey all. I want to spread the word about a new(ish) college skills program specifically tailored for veterans. It's called the "Warrior-Scholar Project", and it's a 2-week, intense course of study hosted during the summer at Yale, Harvard, and UMich. Working entirely off of donations and charitable contributions, the Warrior-Scholar staff teaches groups of up to 25 veterans per class how to succeed in an academic environment. When I say "intense", I mean intense! Class days typically start at 8, with an excellent breakfast at Morse Dining Hall (for the Yale) class, and can end anywhere from 10 to 14 hours later! That may seem daunting, but keep in mind that every instructor is volunteer faculty from the hosting school, so you are being taught by people who are among the absolute best in their field. We had classes taught by John Gaddis (2012 Pulitzer prize winner and foremost expert on the Peleponnesian war), Paul Solmon (Economist and host of "Making $ense" on PBS), and former adviser to Reagan, Charles Hill. It really is an all-star staff of teachers.

While the instruction is obviously on the forefront, just being in an elite college environment, even for a mere two weeks in summer, had a profound effect on us. Just being in and amongst high-achieving students made everyone want to succeed. For many of us, it kindled a desire for learning and achievement that we never knew we had! Several of us have gained acceptance to top schools since then, due in no small part to the project. Three of us are going to Columbia , at least one is going to Vassar, one to Dartmouth, and a smattering of others are going to top schools in their region. Oh, the WSP also participates in The Posse Program, which selects a cohort of high-achieving veterans every year for full scholarship to Vassar. Noteworthy WSP students can be nominated by the program for Posse selection, so that's just another bit of value that the WSP adds.

But the WSP isn't just about academics. The program directors bring in a whole host of guest speakers to talk about various aspects of college life and the challenges you may face. There is a whole series of dinnertime chats on the "de-greening" process, by which vets re-acclimate to the civilian world. Personally, it was very helpful hearing others share their experiences and frustrations about college and the regular world. It's tough for a lot of us, and knowing that you're not along in your struggles was a really positive message for a lot of guys, myself included. Other discussion topics include: writing a great admissions essay, searching for the right college, emotional intelligence, and a whole host of others. Personally, I got a LOT of mileage out of the admissions essay talk, and I regularly talk to the program tutors about essay editing and various other things.

You're probably wondering about cost right about now. Well, since the program is donor-funded, attendance is absolutely free. There is a competitive application process, but applications are still open, so it would behoove you to apply if you want to do something truly amazing this summer. I implore all you vets to check it out.

http://www.warrior-scholar.org/

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!

Class dates are as follows:
Yale:  June 7th–22nd
Harvard:  July 5th–12th
Michigan:  July 20th–28th

As a side note, our very own @Marauder06 was at last year's program and graciously volunteered his time helping some of us out.  I must say, it was a little strange meeting him in person as he's about 12 feet tall.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll probably be attending this year ...


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 16, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I'll probably be attending this year ...


I think you'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 16, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I think you'll get a kick out of it.



I was told I had a high probability of being selected, but I won't know till April.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 16, 2014)

Did you give a class preference?


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 16, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Did you give a class preference?



Yeah Michigan, I am in Summer classes till mid July. I might change to Harvard though.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll check that out.  Thanks for sharing the link.



And now, I return to my regularly scheduled torture by math homework.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 16, 2014)

Figured I would share this as another option for those so inclined: http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/march/veterans-summer-program-031414.html

BLUF: Stanford has a (somewhat similar) summer college-prep program for vets.  It's likely worth checking out for those headed in that direction.  Very little to lose, and a lot to gain.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 16, 2014)

Just submitted my application. @Deathy McDeath (if its appropriate to ask) how was the phone interview?


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 16, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Just submitted my application. @Deathy McDeath (if its appropriate to ask), how was the phone interview?



It's not bad, mine was Monday, do your homework and know what the program is about. Speak without jargon and swearing, tell them exactly want you want and why you want it.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 16, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> It's not bad, mine was Monday, do your homework and know what the program is about. Speak without jargon and swearing, tell them exactly want you want and why you want it.



Got it. So, just be myself minus certain areas.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 16, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Just submitted my application. @Deathy McDeath (if its appropriate to ask), how was the phone interview?


It was pretty straightforward.  Last year, my interview was conducted by Jesse Reising (while I was out rucking, coincidentally).  This year I think Chris Howell, an Australian SOF guy, is doing most of them.  He really wants candidates to be honest and forthright with what their weaknesses are, and what they hope to accomplish by participating in the program.  Apparently he's had a few AD guys show interest, but were not certain as to whether they wanted to attend college, so they have a lower likelihood of being selected.  So make sure that you know what you want to do.  Otherwise, its like you said: be yourself.  This project isn't meant to take just high-achieving vets and make them better.  Its also meant to take guys whose writing and English aren't that great and give them the tools to succeed.  So if you feel like you fall into that category, make it known.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 11, 2018)

Dead thread, but I think this necessitates an update: Yale professor awarded $1M grant to help student veterans

WSP, with my friend Ted Scoufis, was featured on Fox and Friends this morning.


----------

